# In need of Whites tree frogs help!



## Violala98 (Sep 16, 2021)

Hello everyone! I’m new here and in desperate need of help. My whites tree frog has been having issues. Probably about 2 months ago, he started almost seizing. Twitching, spasming, and pulling his arm in like pictured above. He had trouble moving and was constantly shaking. I quarantined him, soaked him regularly, and he eventually seemed back to normal. Then, about 5 days ago, He stopped eating. I finally switched out their dirt and moved them to paper towels incase he had a blockage or was ingesting it, and kept an eye on him. Last night he finally ate! But this evening, he seemed to seize again…he’s having trouble moving but ate 1 wax worm and a cricket! He is fighting so hard but I have no idea how to help him and none of the vets in my area will treat him. What should I do? He’s the sweetest little frog and I feel terrible watching him suffer like this


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Please fill out this questionnaire by cutting and pasting it into a reply to this thread. Answer all the questions in detail and provide photos of the viv.









Read before posting! Fill this out to help troubleshoot...


Answer all these questions as best you can (cut and paste -- please don't quote because that makes it hard to read the responses): 1. What species ? How long have you had the frog(s) and where did you acquire them ? Were they WC (wild collected) or CB (captive bred)? 2. What are your...




www.dendroboard.com


----------



## Violala98 (Sep 16, 2021)

1. What species ? How long have you had the frog(s) and where did you acquire them ?
Whites tree frogs, 9 months, local reptile shop

2. What are your temperatures (day and night - highs and lows) and how do you measure those temperatures? Does the vivarium have any supplemental heating, and if so, what type?
Day: high- 75-80, low, 70-75
Night: High- 70, low- 65

3. What lighting is on the enclosure (brand, type, wattage) and does the lighting add heat to the vivarium? 
no light, just a heat emitter and heat mat on side of tank.

4. What is the Humidity like (percentage or guesstimate)? What type of water are you using? What is your misting procedure (automated or hand mister, how long and how often)? 
Ranges from 60-90%, tap water with reptisafe added to it. Mister 2-3 times a day by hand

5. Describe your tank/enclosure and its lid or top, and give details about the ventilation (how many vents, where are they positioned, how large are they). Glass 30 gallon tank, screen top. 

6. What kind of food are you providing, how much and are you dusting it? What superfine powdered supplements (brand and exact product name) are you using and are they fresh (i.e. how long has the container been open, and how is it stored)?
Crickets, wax worms, meal worms, horned worms, Dubai roaches. Dusted every other feeding with fluckers, only opened for about a month. Stored in a dry shelf 

7. Any other animals in the enclosure currently or recently? Tankmates / other frogs ?
1 other whites tree frog, came from the same group of babies 

8. Any type of behavior you would consider 'odd' ?
Seizing like motions from one frog. Periods of not eating. Trouble moving. Twitching and spasming

9. Have you handled or touched the frogs recently ? Any cleansers, paint, perfumes, bug sprays etc near the tank ? No. 

10. Take pictures of EVERYTHING -- the frogs, the enclosure, the vents. Take numerous pics of everything - that will be of great help. 
won’t let me attach photos, photo of frog is on previous post.


----------



## Violala98 (Sep 16, 2021)

Violala98 said:


> 1. What species ? How long have you had the frog(s) and where did you acquire them ?
> Whites tree frogs, 9 months, local reptile shop
> 
> 2. What are your temperatures (day and night - highs and lows) and how do you measure those temperatures? Does the vivarium have any supplemental heating, and if so, what type?
> ...


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

"Dusted every other feeding with fluckers, only opened for about a month."

"Flukers" is a company. What is the exact name of the product?


----------



## Violala98 (Sep 16, 2021)

Socratic Monologue said:


> "Dusted every other feeding with fluckers, only opened for about a month."
> 
> "Flukers" is a company. What is the exact name of the product?


Flukers calcium powder


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Reptile Vitamin


Reptile Vitamin is an essential vitamin for any reptile to have good health.




flukerfarms.com













Calcium D3 Free and Phosphorus Free Diet


Calcium D3 free and Phosphorus Free Diet is a vitamin that provides the calcium your pet needs for strong, healthy bones and vital bodily functions.




flukerfarms.com













Repta Calcium with D3


Repta Calcium with D3 is a supplement that provides your pet needs for strong, healthy bones and vital bodily functions




flukerfarms.com













Calcium:Phosphorus 2:1


Calcium:Phosphorus 2:1 is a supplement dust that provides the required calcium to phosphorus ratio your for your pet to stay strong and healthy.




flukerfarms.com





Is it one of these? Which one? They're each very, very different.

The reason the details matter is that only one of these is remotely acceptable, and two of them will cause the symptoms you describe, which sounds a lot like calcium deficiency related, which a frog will experience if fed either no supplement, or plain calcium without a D3 source. 

If this is what is going on, and has been going on for two months, and the frog is having trouble eating, it will likely need immediate vet attention to recover. There are improvements that could be made to the enclosure (live plants is the big one), but that's likely not directly related to the "seizure" issue.


----------

